# North Dakota Rules



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

Thinking about making a trip out to ND to do some coyote hunting. Could someone tell me the actual rules as far as snowmobiles, radios, shooting off the road, and things of this nature. Try to keep an open mind. We don't run down coyotes or chase them till their tongues hang out. Just want to get out of the house for a weekend and do some hunting. With the snow as deep as it is you almost have to do some snowmobiling to get out within a half mile of holding areas. Like I said trying to do it the humane way just don't want to get a ticket for trying to help control the coyotes. The more that are shot, the less we will have to pay the DNR to shoot them off snowmobiles and airplanes. Please keep an open mind like I said I don't enjoy chasing animals until they are tired. Just would like to be able to move and communicate while hunting to have a chance of getting one. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Snowmobiles can be used to get out to your calling spot or further out so you can snowshoe the rest of the way in. Running with snowmobiles can result in you walking home after the Game and Fish takes away your sled. You can shoot from the road here in ND too. I personally don't own a sled I just use my legs and pickup.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not to mention a coyote can hear a sled a looong ways away. And itll shut them down real quick! Youll still end up walking a fair bit to get away from the noise.

Personally, anytime I hear of anyone using sleds for anything "coyote hunting" related little red flags immediately begin to pop in my head.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> .
> 
> Personally, anytime I hear of anyone using sleds for anything "coyote hunting" related little red flags immediately begin to pop in my head.


me to. :beer: c'ept mine are BIG flags


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

it's stuff like getting ran down by sleds that makes em so god dang hard to call. i hate it.


----------



## lesser (Nov 13, 2008)

I will take the high road and not respond to the posts that have absolutly nothing to do with my question.... Does anyone know anything about the rules for radios. Just trying to keep it totally legal. Some states make you register them others you don't need to. Thanks for the help Fallguy and Bareback


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Lesser I didn't mean to jump on ya like that, having a bad day and took it out on your thread. Sorry about that. Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Lesser: I'm not ashamed to admit that I use a snowmobile to get to and from some of my hunting areas. With the snowfall we've had this year every section line and many lesser maintained gravel roads are snowed shut. You could walk a couple miles in alot of spots get to shooting spot. Many times i'll ride back in a ways and then snowshoe in to my calling location.

As far as using radios...to the best of my knowledge using radios is allowed, but I'm not 100% on the specifics of it.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess I would make sure that the land you were hunting on is not prohibited for motor vehicle use. I know alot of public land does not allow the use of motor vehicles. This would definitely include private "PLOTS" land. I would also check with landowners of private land to make sure they dont mind you driving your sled on their land. Most of the time when I get permission to hunt private land, the landowner asks how I plan on getting there because of the amount of snow. Hopefully this helps.
~SN


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

nothing wrong with what you are asking. i can't imagine that any state which allows the use of an electronic call would prohibit a 2 way radio. if you have any doubts, just call the g&f headquarters in bismark or if you have a plots guide, call one of the wardens listed on the back and ask. enjoy your hunt and take pics. :beer:


----------

